# SP with raspberries?



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to make my 2nd SP with raspberries. I need help with the recipe. Should I ferment with the raspberries? Should I press the juice out of them and then add it at the end? I'm making 5 gallons and I have 15 pounds of frozen costco organic raspberries. I've used these to infuse vodka and the have a ton of delicious juice.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 16, 2011)

I made a gal. of Raspberry wine [wallmart frozen berries] & used the slurry to make the SP. It is my best out of 5-5gal. flavored SP batches. planned on a F-Pac but didn't need it. Need to do another Raspberry batch soon. Thanks Lon! Your letting my Reds age. Roy Fightingtown Creek Wines


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm going to use the slurry from my 3 gallons of raspberry wine. It is still in the primary just a couple of days old. I'm not sure if the slurry there is sufficient for a good raspberry flavoring, thus the reason I bought the raspberries.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 16, 2011)

You could put some pectic and sugar in it... let it juice up and then let it drip from a bag without too much squeezing. I do that with my strawberry and add it along with extra sugar at the end.

Debbie


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jun 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You could put some pectic and sugar in it... let it juice up and then let it drip from a bag without too much squeezing. I do that with my strawberry and add it along with extra sugar at the end.
> 
> Debbie



When in the process would I do this?


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 18, 2011)

You would add that after you stabilize with as much sugar as you want.

Debbie


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 18, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> I made a gal. of Raspberry wine [wallmart frozen berries] & used the slurry to make the SP. It is my best out of 5-5gal. flavored SP batches. planned on a F-Pac but didn't need it. Need to do another Raspberry batch soon. Thanks Lon! Your letting my Reds age. Roy Fightingtown Creek Wines



Roy- did you use the whole gallon batch of raspberry to make the SP, or just the gross lees? Could you post the recipe so I could try what you did?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, I used only the gross lees from a 4L batch, racked at 1.035 to a 3L secondary & used the rest for the SP. Used the following recipe: 
3-12oz. bags froz. raspberries
1-12oz. froz. red grape juice
4-qts. water
2.25 lbs. sugar
1/2 tsp. acid blend
1/2 tsp.petic enz
1 tsp. nutrient
1/8 tsp. grape tannin
EC1118 yeast
Started with a S.G. of 1.090
Was planning to use the wine to F-Pac the SP but found it perfect as is. and now I have 3L of Raspberry Wine aging & waiting for the first real taste. Roy


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks! I have Cotes de Blanc and Cuvee yeast. Which is closest to EC1118? Is there a table somewhere to cross reference yeasts?


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 19, 2011)

Whatever yeast works for the original wine will work. I've used all different kinds. You want a vigorous ferment of whatever you choose.

Debbie


----------

